# Opinions and tips from the pro's please!



## theraven (Oct 1, 2013)

My website and shop are now up and running finally! 

After much deliberation, I have chosen Smugmug to use, they now have a UK printing company so it works well. I looked at so many and this seems the best for me as of now.

So, opinions guys! Anything you don't like, is it too complicated for the average user?

I need this for the events that I cover on weekends, like the hunting and showing (horses) as it is too complicated and time consuming trying to manually fulfill orders.

This means I earn less per photography, but I now have much more time for shooting.

Anyway, I value your opinions, here she is...

Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin

Cheers,

Jenna


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2013)

I think you need to lose that watermark... it is so distracting, that it basically becomes your image! Theft is always an issue... but reduce the opacity to where it is not so blatant.

I am not seeing any people, pets, or commercial work. Mostly just some decent landscapes, and architectural shots. Advertising Equestrian, and only having a single image of it (nice image!) is probably not good... it makes you look like a wanna be equestrian shooter, not a pro.

You also have shots duplicated under various headings... again, not a good idea. Makes  you look like you lack an adequate portfolio.


----------



## theraven (Oct 1, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> I think you need to lose that watermark... it is so distracting, that it basically becomes your image! Theft is always an issue... but reduce the opacity to where it is not so blatant.
> 
> I am not seeing any people, pets, or commercial work. Mostly just some decent landscapes, and architectural shots. Advertising Equestrian, and only having a single image of it (nice image!) is probably not good... it makes you look like a wanna be equestrian shooter, not a pro.
> 
> You also have shots duplicated under various headings... again, not a good idea. Makes  you look like you lack an adequate portfolio.



Noted thank you, there are so many to add that I haven't got around to them all yet.

I have removed that part of the heading for now though. I have hundreds of Equine shots, again, they need to be added! 

The duplicates I did not notice thank you I will amend it now.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2013)

theraven said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you need to lose that watermark... it is so distracting, that it basically becomes your image! Theft is always an issue... but reduce the opacity to where it is not so blatant.
> ...



Just my thoughts and opinions.. others may differ! We are seldom a consensus here! lol!


----------



## theraven (Oct 1, 2013)

This is true! It's always good to get other peoples perspectives!


----------



## theraven (Oct 1, 2013)

I will be adding more Equestrian one tomorrow too.


----------



## texkam (Oct 1, 2013)

An image of a fox hunt will be viewed by many as a turn off. Politically incorrect images can have a negative impact on business.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2013)

texkam said:


> An image of a fox hunt will be viewed by many as a turn off. Politically incorrect images can have a negative impact on business.



That is true, for here in the US. Whether or not it would be a negative in the UK? I don't know...


----------



## texkam (Oct 1, 2013)

^ Agreed, I don't know either, but a business owner should consider the impact of PC issues. Chick-fil-a, Barilla come to mind. My comment is not meant to offer an opinion either way.


----------



## theraven (Oct 2, 2013)

You know I never thought of that! It won't be on the front page when I've added the rest of the equestrian files. 

Also it is a Bloodhound hunt, can't explain this on the site obviously, but they chase a human runner that is sent a few hours before and they chase his scent, drag hunting. So no animals are hunted at all! It's fast becoming popular over here in the UK for obvious reasons!


----------



## theraven (Oct 2, 2013)

I have created a coupon (Fantastic idea from Smugmug) with 15% off the  first order, shared with Facebook and bingo  People really do love  money off!

Does anyone else use Smugmug? Have you used the coupons?


----------

